# More pics of our work.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Shooter and I have been busy.
Niel and my racks.









My rack on my truck.


































A back porch for a slide in camper.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Damn.. I want one so bad. I really like yours, Eric. But I want something between yours and Neils. I guess I need to talk to Shooter.


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

sure would like a porch on my slide in camper whats the cost


----------

